

Fountains in King’s Cross’s Granary Square Are a Giant Playable Version of Snake - jgrahamc
http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2015/03/10/the-fountains-in-kings-crosss-granary-square-are-secretly-a-giant-playable-version-of-snake/

======
emmanueloga_
Funny the author calls snake "the game from your Nokia 3210". The first
version of snake I played was nibbles, that came with DOS.

~~~
prawn
Gorilla.bas!

~~~
emmanueloga_
Right :-)

ftp.microsoft.com/services/technet/windows/msdos/RESKIT/SUPPDISK/NIBBLES.BAS

ftp.microsoft.com/services/technet/windows/msdos/RESKIT/SUPPDISK/GORILLA.BAS

------
pavel_lishin
I wonder why it's only playable during certain hours.

~~~
mwadams
It could be to avoid crowding at peak times.

------
McDiesel
Isnt this more tron than snake? Blue and orange? Two of them at once... no
apples to nibble on.. no growth...

------
junto
I think it would have been better with buttons to move rather than gyro.
Otherwise, cool idea.

